# Damaged ear?



## kgowland (Mar 12, 2014)

My newest pup king is now 19 weeks old, we have another gsd gunnar who's just over a year and a half. They play pretty rough and I was just wondering if kings ear may be damaged? The one stands perfect, the other only when he is in alert mode (he thinks he's tough ha-ha!) I've attached some pictures of him when he was young and then now let me know what you think! He is still teething too but gunnar never have the same kind of flop as what king has.


----------



## kgowland (Mar 12, 2014)

Kings ear now, and then one from when he was younger (the cone head faze) and his brother gunnar lol


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Beautiful pups!! love the pics.
Finn's breeder recommended feeding him plain live culture yogurt specifically to strengthen ear cartilage.
I gave him 1 or two tbs. at each feeding.
I got Greek yogurt cuz I noticed it has live cultures. The store brand is cheaper than something like ***e or Oikos
Good luck.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice dogs! From what I have heard, if the ears were up, they will go up again. Some dogs ears flop during teething. Enjoy


----------



## kgowland (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for your help! I wasn't sure if it was OK or not because of how it was flopping ( Gunnar's ears only did the comb over phase and then one fully down then they were up for good after that)


----------

